# Letter to Revenue Ref Gift Tax



## nz89 (14 May 2012)

Hi, I reside in Ireland and my mother resides in Spain, have been sent gift (under threshhold), and revenue have sent letter to query lodgement to bank account and where have funds come from. I have been told to send a standard letter saying it is a gift from my mother, but can't find a template on revenue wensite - please help


----------



## mandelbrot (14 May 2012)

To make them go away, it might be better if you were to actually provide some evidence in support of this claim - copy of bank documentation showing the source as being her Spanish bank account, a signed confirmation by her that she made this gift to you. If they're writing to you to enquire about it, it's unlikely you just saying it was a gift from my mother is going to satisfy them.


----------



## nz89 (14 May 2012)

Thanks mandelbrot - will do same


----------



## Bronte (15 May 2012)

There probably is no template letter, just draft one yourself outlining what happened and where the money came from.  Make sure you send this by registered post and keep a copy in your 'safebox'.

Out of curiosity, how did this come to revenue's attention?


----------



## mandelbrot (15 May 2012)

Bronte said:


> There probably is no template letter, just draft one yourself outlining what happened and where the money came from. Make sure you send this by registered post and keep a copy in your 'safebox'.
> 
> Out of curiosity, how did this come to revenue's attention?


 
They shouldn't / won't tell the OP, but most likely a suspicious transaction report from the bank under Anti Money Laundering legislation (http://www.irishstatutebook.ie/2010/en/act/pub/0006/sec0042.html#sec42)


----------



## nz89 (15 May 2012)

Thanks for reply - came from Account in Switzerland


----------



## hastalavista (26 May 2012)

The letter should be very explicit as you dont need to be drawing attention to yourself.

Why would you not, they know you have it


----------



## Time (26 May 2012)

Revenue must be paying their snitches.


----------



## mandelbrot (27 May 2012)

Time said:


> Revenue must be paying their snitches.


----------



## mandelbrot (27 May 2012)

hastalavista said:


> The other thing u need to do is register the receipt of the gift via ROShttp://www.revenue.ie/en/tax/cat/leaflets/it39.html
> 
> My read of the new rules is that  since  June 2010 is that you need to log the gift even if no tax due but the relief is being claimed, u will need ur PPS number and your mothers



This would be correct if the OP was claiming a relief or exemption, but they aren't. [broken link removed] 1.2.5 "A beneficiary is required to make a self-assessment return (Form I.T. 38) where benefits of at least 80% of the tax-free threshold have been received by that beneficiary." So unless the OP has exceeded 80% of the group threshold, there is no need to file IT38.


----------

